# Downrigger recommendations



## Seafire (Mar 27, 2015)

What I like about the Cannon Mag 10 is that they shut off automatically at the surface.


----------



## Farmdog (Aug 21, 2017)

Auto stops can be attached to Scotty and big Jon riggers also


----------



## Seafire (Mar 27, 2015)

That is true, as an option. Cannon Mag 10 comes already equipped with it.


----------



## 1fishingnut (Jan 9, 2011)

Check out the trading section on here... A pair of walkers with auto stops and swivel bases for $125 each. A pair of electric big Jon with swivel bases $350 for the pair.


----------

